# Cabbage rolls sweet vs. sour?



## giggler (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope this is the right "forum"?

I'm ready to make cabage rolls, but am a bit confused..

I've read Many recipes and it seems...

1. make your fave Meatloaf mix of meat, egg, spices, vegetables and "filler", though most seam to use rice instead of bread crumbs...

2. Par boil or Blanch or  whatever a bunch of cabage leaves, say 10...

3. roll meat filling in leaves...

4. put in Dutch oven, or baking dish or slow cooker. with other vegies like onion, garlic, etc.

5. cover with your choice of Tomato product, anything from V8 to Rotel...

6. add spices... 

here is where I'm confused...

There is everything from Italian type seasonings, to Allspice and Cinamin, to Raisons, to Brown Sugar...

but i remember this dish and always thought it was supposed to be sour...

Like top with sour Kraut and maybe Bacon strips....

I'm from a family of German/ Czech Texan Americans... 

am I missing something here?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 29, 2008)

the recipes i've used had lemon juice for the sour.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

We always had ours with more of a sweet-ish type tomato sauce.  Other people say they always put some sauerkraut in between the rolls, just down in the sauce.  I swear I don't remember sauerkraut in our, but, there could have been.

For the "filler" we always used rice.  I don't think Italian seasonings are right at all for cabbage rolls.  Paprika for sure (Hungarian, you know )


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

You can use sour cream.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 29, 2008)

The recipe Ive used for years was to fry a bunch of sliced onions, then put in canned tomatoes s/p.  Let the cabbage rolls cook in that , and at the end add honey and lemon juice.


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2008)

It is impossible to find the "right" recipe for cabbage rolls.  You have to choose by your own taste and that of the people you love who you cook for.  My mother-in-law, my own mother, and a woman who was part-Polish and married to a man of Russian background all taught me various takes on cabbage rolls.  I use all of them, a bit here and there.  They are always a hit.  One shut in friend loves mine because I put a lot into what she calls the "juice", and I turn it into soup for her to make it easy to eat (severe debilitating arthritis).  My husband and freinds like mine because I put a lot of rather hot paprika in it.  My Polish freinds taught me to stick a couple of keilbasa in the mix and it really adds a great flavor.  I only make it once a year because you cannot make a little bit of it, you have to make a ton.  If I'm making it for company, I do put a bowl of sour cream or yogurt on the side.


----------

